# Chrome to black?



## Alyster (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a chrome gun and want to makeit black just no sure of the easiest and quickest way to go about doing that.. the only reasn i bought tis gun is because my ex stole my other two, and i HATE chrome guns for concealed carry so any help is apprieciated.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

easier to buy a gun you like


----------



## Alyster (Jan 19, 2012)

i do like the gun and the price i got itfor just not the color... i got it at around half price because i new the guy and i know wont get another oe for that price no matter what the color is


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Alyster said:


> i do like the gun and the price i got itfor just not the color... i got it at around half price because i new the guy and i know wont get another oe for that price no matter what the color is


like the song said..... if you cant be with the one you love, love the one you're with


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Chrome can be stripped off and replaced.
"Hard chrome" can be blackened, I believe.
See a gunsmith.

This purchase might end up as a very expensive bargain.


----------



## Alyster (Jan 19, 2012)

good point ted.. and steve your right but i have heard of home bluing kits and some ofthem are as cheap as $20


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Alyster said:


> ..._ have heard of home bluing kits and some ofthem are as cheap as $20_


_
No "home bluing kit" will affect chrome plating.
Nothing will stick to chrome, which is why people plate things with it.

Gun blue comes in two forms: rust blue and chemical blue.
Chrome doesn't rust, so that one's out.
Chrome is not otherwise chemically reactive, so that one's out too.

Chemical blue will discolor chrome plating somewhat, since home-bluing kits are based upon the deposition of copper, and copper will marginally affect chrome. But you will end up with an ugly mess, not a blued gun.

Best bet for a home-made finish that isn't chrome might be to "scratch" the chrome plating uniformly (and very carefully) with power-driven sandpaper. This will give the plating "tooth," so that paint can adhere to it.
Then paint it with an epoxy-based, spray-on paint that's made specifically for guns.
But this will not be a permanent solution to your problem. The paint will eventually wear off, and you'll be back to chrome, but now it'll be scratched-up chrome rather than smooth and shiny._


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Paint markers. . . Hire a five-year-old.  That's how_ I _would do it!


----------

